# Kale and Red-Footed Tortoises?



## tortoise-kid (Oct 18, 2011)

My Tortoise absolutely *LOVES* Kale! When I put a couple handfuls of it in his tortoise table he demolishes it within like 10-15 minutes. Any other Red Foot owners notice this?


----------



## ascott (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine like the herb mix more than anything else....I have not given them kale.....my little ones love the freeze dried shrimp..crickets and mealworms......


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 19, 2011)

My guys like Kale OK, but not to any special extent. Just remember to use it as part of a balanced, varied diet.


----------

